# Does it depress you that you are missing out on teen years?



## Koloz (Nov 11, 2011)

I do get depressed sometimes, that I'm not having fun like "normal teens", and just having the same old routine everyday.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

I already did


----------



## notna (Aug 24, 2010)

Yeah it does, I want to try change soon.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

I did miss my teen years, and there is no way I can get them back now, even if I get cured, I can't exactly continue living my life where I left it, at 13 years old.

And they say teen years are the most beautiful years of your life.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Yeah it does allot :c


----------



## maybutterfly16 (Mar 16, 2012)

Yeah, I'm trying to change before all my teen years are gone.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

My teen years are long gone, but even if I was still a teen there wouldn't be much to save.


----------



## Shizuma (Apr 21, 2012)

Missing teen years depresses me a lot, but I can't change things that happen.
It's just a part of me. But I try to get coming years better.


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

Well my teen years are almost over and I missed out on them. It is hurtful thinking about how much I missed out, but now I fear missing out on my 20's lol.

I've been getting a bit better with my anxiety. I hope the trend continues.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Yes. It's one of the biggest reasons I am depressed and it's also tied to a lot of smaller things that contribute to the depression. I won't be getting to live at all for a while though, if ever. I refuse to go back to public school when I'm this far behind. My only option is to go back to online courses in the fall and make up for all of the credits I'm missing. Even if I was a half-decent student, I could never relax in school anyway. 

So tense, stressed and scared all of the time. It was a nightmare. I've accepted that there's no way for me to have fun at all during these years. Which is really sad, because I value the idea of my youth very much. Especially being in just one meaningful relationship during said youth. That's all I really want anymore. But that's definitely not ever happening. I keep saying that I want to live all of these years over again, but I'd probably just end up where I am now again. Just an incredibly weak person in general.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Its the major reason of depression, I don't see anything improving either and only a further, bigger **** up of my life in the coming years. 

The constant repetition day by day tears me apart too, nothing changes. And it seems it never will.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Sorta yeah, but then I realize that hey, I have it REAL good. Some people go to jail, even for life, for crimes they never commited. I'm not in a concentration camp. I have shelter & foods. I'm not being physically abused. When I keep that in mind, It doesn't depress me in the slightest for "missing out" on my "teen years". People don't realize how good they really have it. 
Life to me is about getting by with the least amount of suffering, not about being happy.


----------



## Gattz Griffith (Apr 26, 2012)

Not really tbh. In all honesty, I'm looking forward to adulthood so people will leave me alone and I could make money and all. I'm a little scared to be an adult, but it won't be too bad


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

Yeah kind of, but in 7 months I can finally leave my teen years in the past.


----------



## robertward203 (Apr 23, 2012)

Yea  Most people in my year have friends at school, do stuff over the weekends, get relationships going and so on

I have none of that. I'm just glad that my school lets people use the gym over lunch times, that way i can just hide up there and do something beneficial, rather than sitting around awkwardly, whilst people point at me and ask "who's that nobhead?"


----------



## McShakesalot (Apr 25, 2012)

My friend had a group of friends and went out to parties and just weekend stuff. Used to get depressed thinking about that cause I didn't have any real friends my senior year and I saw that I was missing out. But I have a destination that I want to get to at a certain age and when I finally get there the past won't matter to me.


----------



## zemulis (Mar 20, 2012)

i'd been feeling this way for a couple of years, but now it's o.k. because i just don't want to have fun at nowadays teenagers' 'parties' (if you know what i mean --> :drunk), i prefer have a calm evening with a few friends when we could talk and laugh or do any other stuff :blah


----------



## nomorephobia (Oct 16, 2011)

yeah I feel like I haven't been living my teen years at all =(


----------



## marthakairi319 (Feb 22, 2012)

Im definetly missing out on my teen years


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Im sure i missed out as well but its been years! so im not bothered by it as much, even though i wish i experienced them.


----------



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)

No, I'm concerned with volunteering for forty hours so I can graduate because I'm afraid to volunteer due to my social anxiety.


----------



## Kana Mikari (May 15, 2012)

Yes, I can't go to high school like a normal teen, I will never have a prom..(though i'd be too scared to go if I got asked out..being asked to one..its like..you know) I dont have any friends, All i do is sit at home all day, play virtual games. I know i'm missing out on a lot, but I feel stuck. Im trying to fix this, but, the years are going quick!


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Nope, but I did miss out on a lot of things. No prom/homecoming dances; no job experiences; lack of social gatherings/typical life experiences..

Will be turning 20 in 2 months, so on to the next phase I guess..


----------



## IfUSeekAmy (Oct 5, 2011)

I missed out on 7th and 8th grade, and freshman + sophomore years. But I promise when I move to a new city this summer I will change that and actually make my last 2 years of HS enjoyable!


----------



## MM Gloria (May 14, 2012)

Nah. It never bothered me. I just went through my teen years trying to stay in the shadows (and keep a low profile), mostly when I attended school. Glad that's over, as my teen years are coming to an end. I'm ready for adulthood where I can just do my adult-self and be to myself: go to work, work, come home. Repeat the next day, ha.


----------



## kismetie (May 20, 2012)

just made 20 yesterday. 
I'm just honest to god hoping I don't let my 20s slip away from me


----------



## tallie (May 21, 2012)

Well, I've missed 5th grade and all of middle school. Now I've missed freshman and sophomore year. Summer is approaching so it's only a matter of time till I miss Junior year. I just know that I'm not going to sit around crying about it. I feel like the teen years are awkward anyway. We're all still growing into ourselves hopefully. It's the 20s and up that I'm worried about. Because college is what really matters.


----------



## Venkska (Oct 29, 2011)

Eh..yeah but there isn't much too do here..if only I had a snowboard...man the possibilities of never being bored again...


----------



## jesica24 (May 21, 2012)

i've missed all of those... now i'm 24 with a bitter remembrance of my teenage years and still going on


----------



## awkwardface (Jun 11, 2011)

At least I'm not pregnant at sixteen


----------



## DustyRaincoat (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah, it's disappointing for me that I'm missing out. Like, prom, having friends, hanging out, etc. Like, it's so awesome that everyone is enjoying their teen years while I'm here just SITTING AT MY COMPUTER. Sad life. But then again, eff those people, they all suck anyway.


----------



## thing (May 17, 2012)

rapidfox1 said:


> No, I'm concerned with volunteering for forty hours so I can graduate because I'm afraid to volunteer due to my social anxiety.


You can do what I did. Volunteer for 4 hours and attach a 0 at the end.


----------



## ejmafive (May 16, 2012)

two years from now i'll be departing this so-called "teenage life". sadly, haven't enjoyed it very well. i am also stuck in the same old routine of home-school-home which makes me hardly depressed of my situation... friends suck though


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Yeah...

I'm kind of over it now

Though there's still a part of me that wishes I could of experienced it a little bit


----------



## katley (Apr 27, 2012)

I don't know why but personally I'm not bothered by it! I think its because I have always looked forward to being an adult. Also, Im grateful for the things I did experience as a teen and I know if I didn't have SA, right now I would be hanging out with the wrong crowd, drinking and going no where in life so SA has helped keep me on the right track!


----------



## ladymarshmallow (May 29, 2012)

In some ways, yes it definitley does. I rarely go out with my friends, go shopping or out for a meal with them. All my friends at school seem to live such a full life - going out for parties, etc. So, in that respect I feel like I'm not really doing much with my life. However in a way I don't want my current routine to change but it would be nice to get out more.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Skyloft said:


> I actually feel the exact same way about it.* I can't wait to actually get into Uni or something and actually go to parties with pretty cool people*, not a bunch of chavs and slags in high school that I can't stand whatsoever. Plus, I spent a majority of my teen years traveling and seeing different states, cities and countries. Much more exciting to me than going to lame events and getting drunk off my arse with a bunch of my ****ty classmates.


:teeth .. ahhh just two years


----------



## Watercoulour (Jul 24, 2011)

Kindof. I have a big disadvantage so even if i want to hang with anyone, i cant (i live in a different town). I get jealous of people who can wak around their house and everyone knows who they are :I

On the other hand, im focusing on my education. If i can do well with that, i should be okay.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

YES. But I think I just miss having real friends. 

A few days ago I went to a group meeting for a school project, and had everyone making fun of me cus my mom was so strict about everything. 

Then the girl I actually have a crush on (who miraculously ended up in my group) asked, "No offense, but you don't go out a lot, do you?" in front of the entire group. It was mortifying. 

I do miss a lot of "normal teen experiences," from hangouts to wild parties, etc. Then again, the city I live in is kind of like a suburban bubble anyway. There are only a few teens I know here that get the Hollywood-esque experiences we idealize. 

So am I missing out? Frankly, I only feel bored. 

My mum talks about wild adventures and jumping on rooftops with friends and getting invited to parties and limitless parental freedom. My sisters were 4.0 GPA's and popular with the guys, even when they weren't looking for relationships yet in high school. 

Hell, even my "best friend" is probably one of the most likeable, social butterflies in school. I remember when I met her at the school 5th grade talent show, and she asked me to be her friend because she thought I was "so cool" and she was new to the school. 

Now I'M the one weighing HER down. In fact, I haven't seen her in two weeks. She's been avoiding me, slowly losing contact as she hangs out with her new sociable friends. I've seen her around campus with them. I'm not jealous, but I see how we've drifted, and why.

I'm a loser. I don't have anything exciting going on, or at least anything exciting that involves other people or public events. I'm just an introverted, outcast high schooler, and until I graduate, I always will be.

Sorry for the rant. I got carried away.


----------



## Lamento (May 30, 2012)

sometimes think about it, dont mind it alot though. not much to do when your young.


----------



## smellsliketeenspirit (Sep 8, 2010)

nope,i accepted what has happend.
i wouldnt be the person i am today without the stuff i've had to endure.
no regrets


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

rapidfox1 said:


> No, I'm concerned with volunteering for forty hours so I can graduate because I'm afraid to volunteer due to my social anxiety.


I honestly want to kill who ever decided to make that a requirement.


----------



## Reclusion (May 11, 2012)

Yes, it depresses the hell out of me that I went from an energetic, popular kid to some secluded hermit who can barely leave the house because of my anxiety.

Ugh, it's quite amazing how much SAD can change a person.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Yes


----------



## RayChillzzz (May 8, 2012)

Yes :/


----------



## Patriot (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeah, it does. I get really anxious and angry about it sometimes.


----------



## nkprasad12 (Aug 27, 2011)

I graduate high school today and I wish I could have left the house more and there are so many people I wish I could have talked to but I didn't. Well, hopefully college will be better.


----------



## v0dka (May 25, 2012)

Yes. My teen years will be kind of over soon and I've been thinking about how other people seem to be enjoying life and having fun and I'm here, feeling miserable, bored, wasting the "best years of my life".

But well... that's how things are.


----------



## AfraidToSpeak (Jun 7, 2012)

Oh, most definitely.


----------



## ejmafive (May 16, 2012)

yes. and i am definitely on my way to missing out the rest of my time being a teenager. i don't want to be a ****bag though - acting as if i really do enjoy my life as of this moment even though i don't. all i need right now is real people, not buddies but FRIENDS!


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

Every day seems like another day wasted. At the beginning of every summer I say to myself that this is the summer I will change, make friends, have fun, etc. But it never happens.


----------



## adifferentkindofgirl (Jun 8, 2012)

Yes, plus I'm home schooled. So I barely leave the house, and It's hard for me to talk to anyone when I do.


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

Yes, definatly. Anxiety kickd in at 13, next to no friends, 17 now...nothings much has changed. Still seem to not doing what other teenagers do. =/


----------



## thing (May 17, 2012)

I've already missed out on my teen years. It's one of my biggest regrets because now I feel completely alienated from other people my age. I think it's better to start early because life becomes more unforgiving as you get older.


----------



## Openyoureyes (Jun 13, 2012)

Well I just finished my last day of high school today. Ever since I lost my best friend 8th grade it depressed me. I felt like I was a shame to my family and an embarrassment to myself. No one really considered me something special in their life. I could have made so much friends. I could have made something of myself. But yeah...I decided to feel worthless and be useless.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Sadly, I already did. I didn't even get to go to prom because I got kicked out of high school and ended up at a stupid charter school.


----------



## BladeRunnerB26354 (Apr 12, 2012)

While life might not be a bed of roses for me, I can say for me personally life at 35 years old is ten times better than it was being a teenager. What's more I probably still have another 50 years to go.

I was pretty outgoing until 14 and then developed SA which was severe for quite some time.

However every year from age 30 my life gets better and as an adult you can do so much more as an adult - pick your friends wisely without the social melee that is school and college, be more yourself and find others with the same interests, and have a girl friend or boyfriend much more often (dating becomes something for most people as you get older, rather than just for the popular kids).

You can travel, drive, have more money to see and do things. I don't know many people who enjoyed their teenage years a lot, but I do know a lot of adults who say life keeps getting better as you get older. Whoever coined the phrase that "school is the best years of your life" was lying and popular opinion backs that up!

Hang in there guys


----------



## Sikki (Jun 9, 2012)

At first, it didn't bother me too much as I wasn't so concerned about my SA, but since the beginning of this year I've been constantly thinking about it and I have mixed feelings. On one hand, I feel extremely frustrated because I can't do everything that I would like, but on the other hand, I am grateful that my anxiety kept me on my track and I haven't wasted myself as I tend to exaggerate the time I spend doing an activity. But anyway, I can't really do anything about it right now. I'm waiting forward to go to college. Maybe it will be a little bit better for me there.


----------

